# Knock Me Upside the Head



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Noticed a 15 mo old forming an udder. Her cousins are still flat, thank God.
Never saw her go into heat for certain but the cousins did.
The buckling didn't get banded in due time. :hammer:This will be our first oops breeding.
Will get pics tomorrow so you guys can guess how far along she might be. I have a general idea but want to know your opinions by the size of it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Must see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, will wait for pics.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

At least she's 15 months old. Trust me, it could be worse.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

click to see better


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

These pics are difficult! Easier to see in person so come on over!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

your right it is easier to see things in person but it does look like udder development. What do her lady parts look like?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:nice thread::nothing to add:
When do you think that she was bred?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think within the month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely an udder forming and she is only 1 month possibly bred? Kinda soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Definitely an udder forming and she is only 1 month possibly bred? Kinda soon.


 Pam it was in late Nov or early Dec, wrote down that the yrlngs were in heat all within a few days of each other.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoopsie's happen :shrug: 
I'm on my way to look at that udder more closely though……:-D
Dang….i need to see green grass :faint::snowbounce:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, then she is right on schedule. ;-)


----------

